# September 11, 2001



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello Everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My friend sent me this link and asked me what I thought about the 9/11. Well, here's the link and I would love to hear everyone comments about this video. Please leave comments! Thanks!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...93973848835726


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 7, 2006)

Hmmm... last semester my English teacher went over many of the conspiracy theories that surround 9/11, but it wasn't as detailed as this. There is no way that these are all coincidences..

It's funny, as soon as I played this, the commercial for the movie came on my TV. It loathe it. Sure, the event was a sad; anytime innocent people die is a tragedy. But seriously, they say "it showed us what humans are capable of" oh get real- I want to throw something at the T.V every time I hear that. Much worse has happened in other countries, but we all know why there is no movie about them..


----------



## jess (Aug 7, 2006)

very interesting - am only up to 34 mins and wil have to pause now cos I am at work - yes I agree with Lady MAC - no way these are all co-incidences!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 7, 2006)

Do some research about that video before buying into the tripe it spouts.
I'm not saying one must become a complete and utter Bush supporter, nor am I saying one must become a hard right fanatic, but the evidence to dismiss this absolutely ridiculous film is out there with minimal effort at finding it.
(I'm not angry at the OP, it angers me that so many people watch the film, completely buy into it, and don't do any research whatsoever to either substantiate it outside of the author's viewpoint or to debunk it for what it is.)
this is a good starting point.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 7, 2006)

And more information that can be researched


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 7, 2006)

im gonna agree with you on that one shimmer. I lost many many people on September 11 and every September 11 I cry and I cry but Im so over looking for someone to blame. I'll admit it I stood outside the armory with my Have you Seen my ____ signs looking for someone to blame. it was all Damn the Arabs Damn President Bush Damn this Government cause everybody was looking for someone to blame. 

There;s conspiracy theories about everything and everybody to this to like...IS ELVIS REALLY DEAD. I mean conspiracies are a fact of life and not all of them true. Regarding 9/11 I dont take a complete side cause its just 50/50 blame.

The reason why this is being made into a movie is cause Americans are very ethnocentric and Im guilty of it too. There's a movie about it cause it affected us and not like.... England. The tsnumai killed THOUSANDS of people but nobody is making a tsunami movie right? I know, it sucks.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 7, 2006)

I was in the army on 9/11. It was an...unforgettable...day.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree with Shimmer.
do some research. 
dont believe everything floating around the internet.


----------



## User34 (Aug 8, 2006)

we all know 9-11 was a conspiracy and who ever doesn't is pretty hard headed. ( MY OPINION..relax)..
anyway about the movie, I would not go watch it unless I knew all and I mean every single cent the movie generates was going to help all the families of the victims. There were many families that suffered, not just the firemen and police men but the cleaning crews, resturant workers etc...
I was living in NYC at the time and although I was not in the city that day, I could still see the smoke and hear the sirens in my mind so damn clearly why would I want to see a movie about it.
I'd rather see the money spent on this going to help rebuild the towers and make the memorial for once.
I don't even think i'd wanna re-live it on dvd.


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 8, 2006)

To paraphrase what a VERY close friend had to say about the twin towers movie with Nicholas Cage....

Hollywood liberals and democrats are the first people to jump on the "Bush dragged us into a war with his own personal agenda" speech. But when it comes time to make money off the events that led us to that war, they are the first ones in line with their hands out. They won't be getting a penny from me. My husband is in Iraq because of 9/11, and I'm damn proud of that. To make money off such a tragic event is hypocritical, un-patriotic, and an insult to our soldiers and their families. 

Annnnnnnnd, I agree with her completely.  =)  

On the subject about the conspiracy...(paraphrasing from another very close friend)

To assume that none of the people actually existed is just as much of a stretch of the imagination as it is to actually believe anything put forth in this "movie". 

Now, I'm not naiive enough to think that there are no goverment coverups or conspiracies regarding things that have happened but I'm not about to believe that the passengers on these planes are living sequestered somewhere and keeping their mouths shut. 

What about the Hollywood exec and his wife that were on the plane that slammed the first tower? You think he's going to give up his life to keep quiet for the government? 


Here is another link for research...

http://www.popularmechanics.com/scie...tml?page=1&c=y


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_we all know 9-11 was a conspiracy and who ever doesn't is pretty hard headed. ( MY OPINION..relax)..
anyway about the movie, I would not go watch it unless I knew all and I mean every single cent the movie generates was going to help all the families of the victims. There were many families that suffered, not just the firemen and police men but the cleaning crews, resturant workers etc...
I was living in NYC at the time and although I was not in the city that day, I could still see the smoke and hear the sirens in my mind so damn clearly why would I want to see a movie about it.
I'd rather see the money spent on this going to help rebuild the towers and make the memorial for once.
I don't even think i'd wanna re-live it on dvd._

 
Honestly, I'd love to see the money set aside into an interest collecting account that sat for several decades until we can see and understand and help the people who will someday be affected by the pollution and toxic effects of the concrete dust and jet fumes and rampant pollution on ground zero.


----------



## User34 (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Honestly, I'd love to see the money set aside into an interest collecting account that sat for several decades until we can see and understand and help the people who will someday be affected by the pollution and toxic effects of the concrete dust and jet fumes and rampant pollution on ground zero._

 

I'd like to see that too.
And the people are already affected by all the toxins. a few of the clean up crew have already come down with illnesses and passed on.
But hey.. Hollywood needed a movie. What was nic. cage thinking?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 8, 2006)

I've read about this movie and while it's about controversial subject matter, it's also not a politicized movie, from what I understand. It's really filmed in such a manner that you'd think it was Ron Howard and not Oliver Stone directing it.
My exhusband is in Iraq. My brother is about to go back to Iraq, at his request, for the second time in less than three years. My other brother is very likely going there as well. My sister in law (his wife) could join him.  The subject matter, for me and my family, is VERY personal.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 8, 2006)

like I said, it's not a politicized movie. 
It's about the PA and those workers, not about the conspiracy and the politics.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't think it's fair to turn this into a bipartisan issue, because I'm sure both Dems and Republicans have made some kind of profit off of 9-11, if only through selling US flag shirts and paraphenalia; I'm also as liberal as you can probably get about most issues, but I am horrified that someone okayed this, as are my liberal and conservative friends. I believe the gov't had some knowledge somthing was going to happen (I don't know if they knew when or to what magnitutde.) I do think there's some conspiracy, but it's more about coverup and how the gov't could've prevented the events (not taking warnings seriously.)

To be fair, Oliver Stone is giving I think 10% of the movie's opening weekend profits to a 9-11 org. While it definitely could be more (I think it should be), it is something. 

I think the movie didn't need to be created yet. No one in the US has forgotten what had happened. If you didn't hear at least one personal story, that was probably because you chose not to. I think a movie like this, done tastefully, may be great in the future, when people have forgotten or simply weren't alive when the events occurred.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 
_To paraphrase what a VERY close friend had to say about the twin towers movie with Nicholas Cage....

Hollywood liberals and democrats are the first people to jump on the "Bush dragged us into a war with his own personal agenda" speech. But when it comes time to make money off the events that led us to that war, they are the first ones in line with their hands out. They won't be getting a penny from me. My husband is in Iraq because of 9/11, and I'm damn proud of that. To make money off such a tragic event is hypocritical, un-patriotic, and an insult to our soldiers and their families. 

Annnnnnnnd, I agree with her completely.  =)  

On the subject about the conspiracy...(paraphrasing from another very close friend)

To assume that none of the people actually existed is just as much of a stretch of the imagination as it is to actually believe anything put forth in this "movie". 

Now, I'm not naiive enough to think that there are no goverment coverups or conspiracies regarding things that have happened but I'm not about to believe that the passengers on these planes are living sequestered somewhere and keeping their mouths shut. 

What about the Hollywood exec and his wife that were on the plane that slammed the first tower? You think he's going to give up his life to keep quiet for the government? 


Here is another link for research...

http://www.popularmechanics.com/scie...tml?page=1&c=y_


----------



## babyxbianca (Aug 11, 2006)

i watched the whole thing and im like shock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my friend told me the same thing when i sent em the link...


----------



## Lalli (Aug 11, 2006)

I saw this documentary too, hmm.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

Find the evidence that debunks it, and then consider both sides.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 31, 2006)

matters regarding 9/11 really strike a chord with me..i come from a military family and two of my cousins are active duty special forces officers...both were sent to the Middle East shortly (VERY shortly) after 9/11. they were both gone for over 3 years. i remember hearing all day long that more firemen were reported dead which really got me because my father is a firefighter and had volunteered to go back east to help out. the impending war, i assumed would take many of my friends (which it has, 4 have been deployed, 3 are in bootcamp now and 1 was killed in action).

i admit, the government fucked up BIG TIME. but i don't believe they conspired with anyone. and as Shimmer said, there's more evidence proving that they DID NOT conspire with anyone than there is evidence to prove that they did. these conspiracy theories are easily debunked, but only if you actually care to look. however, most Americans don't like to go look things up or find out for themselves, they'll take anything they read online or see on TV as fact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i understand that these theories are opinions, and i respect that. BUT, an opinion based on only one side of the story isn't a very well informed one and being uninformed never has an up side.

as for the WTC movie...i think it's disgusting for Hollywood to be making money off such a tragedy. if they gave the proceeds to the military families or the war on Terror's veterans, i would totally support it. unfortunately, they won't be doing that and i just think it's horrible for the rich to get even richer by capitalizing off the deaths or 3,000+ innocent people. the ladies at my mom's office went to see it last weekend (except her, because she's got pretty much the same view i do on it) they said it was more based on a personal story, like Pearl Harbour was...but i just think it's way too soon to be making a movie about 9/11 regardless of the premis..


----------

